

Rspected HN-"Who's hiring" posters - sravfeyn

With the same token that you (the OP of "Dear HN "Who's Hiring" responders"...likewise other posters) say HN hiring-thread is not a CraigsList , when an HN-responder puts an effort in going through their product and writing a personal note inquiring about a possible opportunity at their company, posters should take a minute to respond to the responder acknowledging that in-spite of their good/bad profile they can't hire him/her.<p>I am a graduating student who have applied to many startups that interested me with a personal-note and list of projects I have done with clickable-links. While about 10% of posters responded saying that they did like my profile but can't take it further because of visa, remaining 90% never responded.<p>While I am not the best engineer, when my detailed and clear personal application doesn't get an acknowledgement reply, I can imagine why responders are just sending one-liners. If posters want to hire, they will hire from one-liners. No point of detailed-personal application.The loss is on both of us.<p>I know these two advices are from me to you and you to me. All the remaining folks who have been one-liners will continue to be so.
======
jakejake
Just a suggestion -perhaps feature other projects on your résumé besides
hacking your school network. Many companies may not appreciate hacking their
network, movie or music pirating. Even though it may have been a creative
solution, it might not be best to present yourself with a potentially
controversial project.

If you were looking for work in a security-related field it might be helpful,
though.

~~~
sravfeyn
Thanks for the insight :)

It's a project I am really proud of. I will try to repharse it.

~~~
jakejake
You could just write that you created a music sharing solution over SSH, or
whatever description is best. Then leave out the part about circumventing the
school security ;-)

------
sravfeyn
On a side note, my profile with links to projects is
<https://gist.github.com/sravfeyn/13534c67812183235a2c/> . I am hunting for an
engineering position at a start-up with product-innovation.

